# Bella Bella Bambina



## sickbunny (Aug 10, 2011)

Bella was the best rabbit ever !!!

_She was sooo sweet~_ she loved everyone and she loved being cuddled and held. she never bit or charged or grunted, she had the sweetest most loving temperament of any rabbit i've ever had.

_she was sooo smart~_ she did lots of tricks and loved to entertain us and show off.

s_he was so beautiful~_ with her fluffy white body and back lines around her eyes that made you think she was wearing eyeliner.

_she was sooo brave~_ she battled disease from 2 months to 1 year and yet still kept her sweet loving temperament.

_she was sooo loved~_ we played this song "bella bella bambina" on youtube over and over and over for her because she loved her song and hopped around doing bunny kicks when we played it.


Bella was sick and sneezing when i brought her home from the fair with her sister Daisy. They were misdiagnosed by the first vet they saw. By the time i found a good vet and they were properly diagnosed, (pasteurella, psuedomonas, e-cuniculi) it was too late, and Daisy passed away in march. today, bella went to join daisy in bunny heaven.

i thought bella was gonna beat it. she had stopped sneezing and put on weight. the last couple days she looked a little depressed but was moving fine. this morning she was shaking and when i picked her up, i knew it was over. she died several hours later in my arms holding her and comforting her with my daughter sitting next to her talking to her. she knew she was loved. i told her over and over what a good bunny she was, what a sweetie she was, the smartest bunny ever, and how i loved her so much i would miss her so bad and to please not go. i begged her to hold on, but she couldnt. she took her last breath with my arms around her and the sound of my voice saying its okay bella. she is buried in the back yard right next to daisy.

i lost my 3 week old jersey wooly baby i had been waiting so long for from my beloved smiley 3 weeks ago to the horrible heat wave we had. that makes 3 rabbits i have lost this year, and i told my daughter i dont know why i wanted to get into rabbits when i get too emotionally attached and am heartbroken and so distraught when i lose a pet. i can handle it better when they're older like my dog who passed away last year at 16 (altho that upset me so bad i wont get another dog) but when an animal is young and only a year old with its whole life ahead of it, it seems so unfair and horrible.

i'm probably gonna be in big trouble tomorrow for not going to work today, and i dont care, they can fire me for all i care, because i am so glad that i was here with bella and holding her and comforting her as she passed on. 


To Bella~ you were the best bunny ever! thank you for being here with us as long as you were and for all the laughter love and joy you gave us. you had a special place in our hearts and now there is a hole that will never be healed. we will miss you so much darling that it hurts to even think of it. you were the love of our life, the most loved bunny ever, and you knew it. rest in peace with daisy now, and i'll see you in heaven.

To God~ Lord please hold little bella in your arms and cuddle her and love her as much as we did. people talk about heaven and describe it as the streets are paved with gold, but lord i would be happy to see heaven as you standing on a dirt path, as long as you're holding my little bunnies in your arms waiting to hand them to me, with my dogs meeka and puppy running around your ankles. when people talk about their rewards when they get to heaven, the only rewards i need lord are to have the people and pets waiting for me when i get there. hold bella extra close for me god, and dont forget to give her lots of kisses on top of her head. she is one of your angels who brought love and joy to our often hard existence on earth. give her extra kisses from me! xox


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 10, 2011)

We're so sorry for your second loss in such a short time. Was really hoping Bella would be alright. Goodnight little girl and rest in peace. You are loved and missed. Binky free with Daisy. :bunnyangel::bunnyangel:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry for your lose. Losing one is bad enough but 3 is beyond heartbreaking. Tell your boss one of your best friends passed away, don't go into details, if they are worth anything the will understand. God will hold her tight, she is at the bridge tonight, binky freely, happy, healthy and loved. So glad that you choose to be home, she and you deserved to be together at the end.


----------



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 11, 2011)

im sorry for ur loss im happy u got to b wit her wen it happened that probally ment the world to her that u were there


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

Binky free little Bella!

You are so blessed that you could be with her when she passed. When my bunny was put down, I had to let the vet take her to be put down. It broke my heart not the be with her to the end, but it was against the law for my state to go into the treatment room or whatever room that was. I'm praying for you!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.

RIP little one. :sad:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss and so moved by your memorial and prayer. I know how much it hurts to loose a bunny love--no words can express; many don't understand--but it is one of the deepest losses in life. It's too bad we have to apologize to our employers for needing time to grieve. You gave me such a powerful image of this very special bunny and your love for her. Thank you for sharing. Truly beautiful! Truly Bella!

Binkie Free, Angel Bella
We Will See You At The Bridge
ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 5, 2012)

Awww, Bella sounded like a true gem, so sorry for your loss.


----------

